# Peccatum Mortiferum



## sabbathically

Is this how you say "capital sins" (deadly sins) in Latin?
Thank you very much!
Also, would've the Catholic Church "reported" these "sins" in Latin or Roman?

thanks!


----------



## sabbathically

"peccata capitalia"
maybe?


----------



## Fenoxielo

Según Números 18:22 de la Vulgata, _peccatum mortiferum_ es la traducción correcta de "pecados capitales" (que en inglés sólo se llaman "deadly sins"). Pero no sé si entiendo la segunda parte de tu pregunta: la Iglesia habría "reportado" los pecados en latín y romano, porque los dos son la misma lengua. Los romanos antiguos hablaban el latín, el mismo que hoy se usa en la misa católica. ¿Pero qué quieres decir con "reportar" los pecados capitales? ¿Avisar a la gente del peligro de ellos?


----------



## sabbathically

los pecados capitales no estan en la biblia no?
fue un papa el que los "introdujo" al christianismo?
la verdad, no se.
que seria Peccata Capitalia?
y como seria "Pecado Capital"
osea, en singular
Peccatum mortiferum es en plural no?
muchas gracias!


----------



## Fenoxielo

_Peccata Capitalia/Mortifera _es plural, y _peccatum mortiferum_ singular. No sé mucho de la historia de la Iglesia, pero si un papa introdujo el concepto de los pecados, habría sido en latín, porque eso era la única lengua usada en la Iglesia Católica hasta el Concilio Vaticano II en 1962, cuando empezaron a usar otras idiomas además del latín. Pero la lengua es "latín," no "romano." Los romanos hablaban latín.


----------



## sabbathically

como seria "Peccata Capitalia" en singular?
Peccatum Capitalium?
yo creia que el romano si era un lenguage 
muchas gracias, todos los dias se aprende algo nuevo


----------



## Fenoxielo

Sí, _peccatum capitalium_ es el singular.


----------

